# x-cart help



## delboy2028 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am trying to upgrade to 4.2.1 from 4.1.11 now i download the database upgrade pack but when i run the link /upgrade_sql.php i get error Can't upgrade X-Cart version 4.1.11 to 4.2.1 !. any advice would be great..


Also when am trying to import csv details via the admin section from 4.1.11 to 4.2.1 i get Date: 26-Jun-2009 10:26:36
Launched by: master


Error on line 1524: Column 'META_DESCR' is not supposed to be in the section 'CATEGORIES' (CATEGORIES):
!CATEGORYID;!CATEGORY;!DESCR;!META_DESCR;!AVAIL;!O RDERBY;!META_KEYWORDS;!VIEWS_STATS;!PRODUCT_COUNT; !MEMBERSHIPID;!MEMBERSHIP;!ICON

Error on line 1646: Column 'DIM_X' is not supposed to be in the section 'PRODUCTS' (PRODUCTS):
!PRODUCTID;!PRODUCTCODE;!PRODUCT;!WEIGHT;!LIST_PRI CE;!DESCR;!FULLDESCR;!KEYWORDS;!AVAIL;!RATING;!FOR SALE;!SHIPPING_FREIGHT;!FREE_SHIPPING;!DISCOUNT_AV AIL;!MIN_AMOUNT;!DIM_X;!DIM_Y;!DIM_Z;!LOW_AVAIL_LI MIT;!FREE_TAX;!CATEGORYID;!CATEGORY;!MEMBERSHIP;!P RICE;!THUMBNAIL;!IMAGE;!TAXES;!ADD_DATE;!VIEWS_STA TS;!SALES_STATS;!DEL_STATS


----------

